# Savegam Burnout paradise TUB



## fpsJunkie (29. Juni 2009)

hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das entpackte savegame für burnout paradise hinkopieren muss? ich finde nämlich keinen ordner "savegames" oder sowas ähnliches.


----------



## fpsJunkie (2. Juli 2009)

hat denn keiner hier das spiel?????????


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2009)

Das sollte unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Nutzername\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\CriterionXXX

Kann es aber nicht nachprüfen da mich Windows 7 nicht in den Ordner Lokale Einstellungen lässt.....


----------



## Galford (2. Juli 2009)

Falls du Vista hast, geht es bei neueren Spielen wie Burnout Paradise immer sehr einfach die Spielstände zu finden. Start -> Spiele -> Rechtsklick auf das Burnout-Symbol -> "gespeicherte Spiele" anklicken. (Geht bei Windows 7 bestimmt gleich oder sehr ähnlich)

Mein Tipp: spiel es selber durch.


----------



## fpsJunkie (3. Juli 2009)

ne, geht nicht, hab XP


----------

